# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  المتصفح Google Chrome 74 الجديد يجلب معه وضع ليلي خفي إلى نظام Windows 10

## mohamed73

تم تحديث المتصفح Google Chrome مؤخرًا إلى الإصدار 74 في جميع أنظمة  الحواسيب بما في ذلك MacOS و Windows و Linux. وبفضل المتصفح Google Chrome  74 الجديد سيتمكن مستخدمو الويندوز من تفعيل الوضع الليلي ” Dark Mode ”  الذي طال إنتظاره. يؤدي هذا إلى تغيير واجهة المستخدم والقوائم والتحميلات  في المتصفح Google Chrome إلى واجهة مريحة للإستخدام أكثر في الليل. لم يتم تفعيل هذا الوضع بالكامل حتى الآن، ولكن إذا كنت تستخدم نظام  Windows 10، فهناك طريقة لتفعيل الوضع الليلي في المتصفح. يتطلب الأمر  إضافة بعض التعليمات إلى مسار الإختصار، لذلك يمكن أن يكون لديك إختصاران  تمامًا للمتصفح Google Chrome، واحد للمتصفح العادي والآخر للمتصفح ذو  الواجهة الداكنة. للقيام بذلك، فكل ما تحتاج إليه هو تعديل ملف الإختصار  على سطح المكتب من خلال إتباع التعليمات التالية : أنقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق إختصار Google Chrome وإذهب إلى خيار Propertiesأضف مسافة واحدة وأكتب ” –force-dark-mode ” من دون علامات الإقتباس في نهاية الشريط Targetقم بحفظ التغييراتفتح المتصفح Google Chrome بإستخدام الإختصار  المتصفح Google Chrome 74 يوفر أيضًا خيار تعطيل المؤثرات الحركية التي  قد تسبب دوار الحركة لبعض المستخدمين. كما أنه يغير سياسة لمنع مواقع الويب  من فتح صفحات جديدة أثناء محاولة إغلاقها. تحقق من رابط المصدر أدناه  لمعرفة ما الذي تغير.           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

